# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های پزشکی دارای تعهد سه برابر

## pezeshki94

@_artim_
سلام...
من دارم انتخاب رشته میکنم :Yahoo (76): 
این رشته هایی که سه برابر مدت تحصیل تعهد دارن ، بورسیه میشیم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Masood11

> @_artim_
> سلام...
> من دارم انتخاب رشته میکنم
> این رشته هایی که سه برابر مدت تحصیل تعهد دارن ، بورسیه میشیم؟؟؟؟؟؟


تنها ویژگی مثبت اونا اینه که با رتبه بدترم میشه قبول شد و کارش تضمین شده ست!!

----------


## pezeshki94

> تنها ویژگی مثبت اونا اینه که با رتبه بدترم میشه قبول شد و کارش تضمین شده ست!!


یعنی بورسیه نیست؟؟؟ 
پس چرا باید سه برابر خدمت کنیم؟؟

----------


## Masood11

> یعنی بورسیه نیست؟؟؟ 
> پس چرا باید سه برابر خدمت کنیم؟؟


چون با سهمیه بومی رفتی!! و در نتیجه رتبت لازم نیست حتما دو رقمی باشه(مثلا!!)!

----------


## pezeshki94

> چون با سهمیه بومی رفتی!! و در نتیجه رتبت لازم نیست حتما دو رقمی باشه(مثلا!!)!


با 12 هزار منطقه 2 فکر میکنی قبول بشم؟

----------


## Masood11

> با 12 هزار منطقه 2 فکر میکنی قبول بشم؟


نه! :Yahoo (76): 
این رتبه ی بدتری که میگم ینی مثلا 1500!!
پزشکی فقط آزاد!
البته میتونی رشته های دیگه بری! مث هوشبری و پرستاری و بینایی سنجی!(درآمدزاییشون عالیه!)

----------


## pezeshki94

> نه!
> این رتبه ی بدتری که میگم ینی مثلا 1500!!
> پزشکی فقط آزاد!
> البته میتونی رشته های دیگه بری! مث هوشبری و پرستاری و بینایی سنجی!(درآمدزاییشون عالیه!)



جسارتا مزاحم شدم ... بحث از تایپیک اصلی منحرف شد

استخدام پرستاری و هوشبری به چه شکل هست؟

----------


## TESLA

جسارتا ی سوال
شما که انقدر ترازتون تو قلمچی خوب بوده و به گفته خودتون 7400 چی شد کنکورو اینقد خراب کردین؟
ینی الان ما باس بترسیم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Masood11

> جسارتا مزاحم شدم ... بحث از تایپیک اصلی منحرف شد
> 
> استخدام پرستاری و هوشبری به چه شکل هست؟


خیلی ساده!!(البته پرستاری ساده تر!!) تحصیل که تموم شد یا اصلا در حین تحصیل میتونی بری بیمارستانای دولتی یا خصوصی و بگی من پرستارم!( یا هوشبر!!) اونموقع یهویی به سمتت هجوم میارن!!! :Yahoo (76): 
البته به گفته ی بعضی، تازگیا هوشبری پذیرش بیشتر از نیاز جامعه داشته و خیلی زود پر میشه پس پرستاری گزینه بهتریه!

----------


## pezeshki94

> جسارتا ی سوال
> شما که انقدر ترازتون تو قلمچی خوب بوده و به گفته خودتون 7400 چی شد کنکورو اینقد خراب کردین؟
> ینی الان ما باس بترسیم؟


یکی ازم نشکر کن بهت بگم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pezeshki94

> خیلی ساده!!(البته پرستاری ساده تر!!) تحصیل که تموم شد یا اصلا در حین تحصیل میتونی بری بیمارستانای دولتی یا خصوصی و بگی من پرستارم!( یا هوشبر!!) اونموقع یهویی به سمتت هجوم میارن!!!
> البته به گفته ی بعضی، تازگیا هوشبری پذیرش بیشتر از نیاز جامعه داشته و خیلی زود پر میشه پس پرستاری گزینه بهتریه!


قربوووووووووووووووووووووو  وووونت.... واقعا اینطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس عالیه... دعا کن برام بینایی سنجی قبول بشم :Yahoo (56): 

ببین این ترتیب من

بینایی سنجی ها
شنوایی سنجی ها
پرستاری ها - البته شهر های خوب

----------


## pezeshki94

> جسارتا ی سوال
> شما که انقدر ترازتون تو قلمچی خوب بوده و به گفته خودتون 7400 چی شد کنکورو اینقد خراب کردین؟
> ینی الان ما باس بترسیم؟


این صفحه رو ببین

گفتگو پیرامون انتخاب رشتهـ | تجربی 94

----------


## Masood11

> قربوووووووووووووووووووووو  وووونت.... واقعا اینطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس عالیه... دعا کن برام بینایی سنجی قبول بشم
> 
> ببین این ترتیب من
> 
> بینایی سنجی ها
> شنوایی سنجی ها
> پرستاری ها - البته شهر های خوب


پرستاری شهرای خوب احتمالا حداکثر باید 5000 باشی!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## pezeshki94

> پرستاری شهرای خوب احتمالا حداکثر باید 5000 باشی!!


توکل بر خدا

----------


## TIGER

دوستان یکی میشه واضح بگه حقوق ماهیانه یک پرستار چقدره؟ راسته میگن 3 میلیون و نیمه؟

----------


## emprator227

سلام.فیزیوتراپی هم جزو رشته هایی هست که تعهد داره؟

----------


## artim

> @_artim_
> سلام...
> من دارم انتخاب رشته میکنم
> این رشته هایی که سه برابر مدت تحصیل تعهد دارن ، بورسیه میشیم؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه عزیزم بورسیه نداره
سه برابر زمان تحصیلت باید همان جا کار و خدمت کنی

----------


## artim

> سلام.فیزیوتراپی هم جزو رشته هایی هست که تعهد داره؟


اگه بومی جایی باشه و دارای تعهد بله
تو دفترچه نوشته شده

----------


## emprator227

دقیقاکدوم بخش دفترچه؟

----------


## artim

> دقیقاکدوم بخش دفترچه؟


بخش کد رشته ها و قبل ترش

----------


## emprator227

در واقع پارت دو میشه دیگه؟

----------


## artim

> در واقع پارت دو میشه دیگه؟




تو جدول کد رشته ها ردیف اخر قسمت توضیحات اگه بومی زده بله تعهد خدمت داره

----------


## emprator227

3 نوع داره.کشوری .قطبی.استانی.
کدوم تعهد داره؟

----------


## artim

> 3 نوع داره.کشوری .قطبی.استانی.
> کدوم تعهد داره؟


منطقه محروم دیگه زده فلان رشته تو توضیحاتش زده منطفه محروم اونا تعهد دارن

----------


## pezeshki94

> منطقه محروم دیگه زده فلان رشته تو توضیحاتش زده منطفه محروم اونا تعهد دارن


میگما...
من استان مرکزی هستم ، رشته پزشکی ای رو انتخاب کنم که توی دفترچه قید شده مخصوص مناطق محروم بندرجاسک آیا ممکنه قبول بشم؟؟؟؟ اگر قبول باشم من هم باید تعهد بدم؟؟

----------


## emprator227

untitled.bmp
این جا تعهد داره؟

----------


## pezeshki94

> untitled.bmp
> این جا تعهد داره؟


نه دیگه ... نزده بومی...

----------


## artim

> میگما...
> من استان مرکزی هستم ، رشته پزشکی ای رو انتخاب کنم که توی دفترچه قید شده مخصوص مناطق محروم بندرجاسک آیا ممکنه قبول بشم؟؟؟؟ اگر قبول باشم من هم باید تعهد بدم؟؟


بله باید تعهد بدی دیگه



> untitled.bmp
> این جا تعهد داره؟


نه عزیز تو توضیحاتش نزده تعهد نداره

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

اون دانشگاه هایی که بالاش اینجوری نوشته تعهد دارن :
مخصوص داوطلبان بومي استان ............... (شرايط و ضوابط ابتداي اين قسمت را با دقت مطالعه فرمايند)
صفحه 54 تا صفحه 56

----------


## pezeshki94

> اون دانشگاه هایی که بالاش اینجوری نوشته تعهد دارن :
> مخصوص داوطلبان بومي استان ............... (شرايط و ضوابط ابتداي اين قسمت را با دقت مطالعه فرمايند)
> صفحه 54 تا صفحه 56


من این رشته ها رو میخواستم انتخاب کنم ولی برای مثال اگر 7 سال پزشکی بخونیم باید 21 سال اونم یه جای نامعلوم با حقوق نامعلوم کار کنیم
وزیر مردمی آقای هاشمی خیلی دارن به پزشکا سخت میگیرن

----------


## sepanta1990

> من این رشته ها رو میخواستم انتخاب کنم ولی برای مثال اگر 7 سال پزشکی بخونیم باید 21 سال اونم یه جای نامعلوم با حقوق نامعلوم کار کنیم
> وزیر مردمی آقای هاشمی خیلی دارن به پزشکا سخت میگیرن


با اینکه خودمم از سال بعد میخوام دندونپزشکی بخونم. ولی باید بگم متاسفانه منافع مردم با منافع پزشکان در تقابله. پزشکای عزیز به راحتی عادت کردن

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> من این رشته ها رو میخواستم انتخاب کنم ولی برای مثال اگر 7 سال پزشکی بخونیم باید 21 سال اونم یه جای نامعلوم با حقوق نامعلوم کار کنیم
> وزیر مردمی آقای هاشمی خیلی دارن به پزشکا سخت میگیرن


خیلی مناطق هستن که پزشک ندارن یا کم دارن
خیلی ها رو میبینیم که تا پزشک میشن سریع میرن مناطق بهتر و شهر های بزرگتر برای کسب درامد بیشتر
اینام خواستن یه روشی بزارن برای مقابله با این موضوع

----------


## Masood11

> دوستان یکی میشه واضح بگه حقوق ماهیانه یک پرستار چقدره؟ راسته میگن 3 میلیون و نیمه؟


اونقدرم ممکنه برسه ولی نه اولش! اینطور که خوندم اولاش حقوقش 1 و نیمه بدون شیفت و...!!

----------


## fateme19

> اونقدرم ممکنه برسه ولی نه اولش! اینطور که خوندم اولاش حقوقش 1 و نیمه بدون شیفت و...!!


بااضافه کاری میرسه حقوقشون.

----------


## amin278

> اونقدرم ممکنه برسه ولی نه اولش! اینطور که خوندم اولاش حقوقش 1 و نیمه بدون شیفت و...!!


اره با افزایش سابقه بیشتر میشه مثلا سوپروایزر و مترون نزدیک پنج میلیون البته با اضافه کاری هرماه دریافت میکنن

----------


## sir_mohsen

الان من یه شهری هستم میتونم پزشکی با تعهد یه شهر دیگه رو هم بزنم؟
ولی کلا به نظرم اصلا نمی ارزه با این وضعیت بخوای پزشکی بخونی
تا 10 سال بعد از عمومی هم اجازه نداری امتحان تخصص شرکت کنی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Masood11

> الان من یه شهری هستم میتونم پزشکی با تعهد یه شهر دیگه رو هم بزنم؟
> ولی کلا به نظرم اصلا نمی ارزه با این وضعیت بخوای پزشکی بخونی
> تا 10 سال بعد از عمومی هم اجازه نداری امتحان تخصص شرکت کنی


نه! برای بومی هر استان تو همون استانه!

----------


## sir_mohsen

> نه! برای بومی هر استان تو همون استانه!


از سنجش پرسیدی؟تو دفترچه جایی نوشته؟

----------


## venus95

> اره با افزایش سابقه بیشتر میشه مثلا سوپروایزر و مترون نزدیک پنج میلیون البته با اضافه کاری هرماه دریافت میکنن


نزدیک 5میلیون فکرنمیکنم برسه اگه برسه امکانش خیلی خیلی کمه ولی واسه ی فوریت های پزشکی تاسه میلیون وبه بالاشنیدم امکان پذیره

----------


## SHERWEAN

به هیچ وجه این کدرشته‌ها رو نزنین. از یکی از آشنایان که توی علوم پزشکیه بابله شنیدم که موقع نام‌نویسی قوه قضاییه ازتون تعهد و امضا می‌گیره و کلیه حقوق از جمله حق اعراض به محیط کار و حقوق رو ازتون می‌گیره و پس از اتمام تعهد هم علاوه بر این که به خاطر سن بالا نمی‌تونین جایی استخدام بشین، حتا تعهدی وجود نداره که شما رو توی مناطق محروم به کار بگیرن.
*واقعا برده‌داری مدرن میشه نامشو گذاشت.*

----------


## artim

> به هیچ وجه این کدرشته‌ها رو نزنین. از یکی از آشنایان که توی علوم پزشکیه بابله شنیدم که موقع نام‌نویسی قوه قضاییه ازتون تعهد و امضا می‌گیره و کلیه حقوق از جمله حق اعراض به محیط کار و حقوق رو ازتون می‌گیره و پس از اتمام تعهد هم علاوه بر این که به خاطر سن بالا نمی‌تونین جایی استخدام بشین، حتا تعهدی وجود نداره که شما رو توی مناطق محروم به کار بگیرن.
> *واقعا برده‌داری مدرن میشه نامشو گذاشت.*


به برده که حقوق خوب نمیدن
نه انقدر هم سختش نکنین

----------


## sahard1994

دقت کنین اول دفترچه نوشته تا زمانی که نیمی از مدت زمان تعهد رو نگذرونین اجازه ی ادامه تحصیل ندارین و وقتی مدرک رو بهتون میدن که کل تعهد یعنی 21 سال رو بگذرونین یعنی مطب و این چیزا پر .

----------


## Blackfire747

سلام
با رتبه 2457امیدی به ای پزشکی های تعهدی هست؟
منطقه 3

----------


## artim

> سلام
> با رتبه 2457امیدی به ای پزشکی های تعهدی هست؟
> منطقه 3


مازاد بله شانس دارین

----------


## Blackfire747

> مازاد بله شانس دارین


نه منظورم تعهدی دارای 3برابر طول تحصیل میگم.
استان خراسان شمالی.

----------


## artim

> نه منظورم تعهدی دارای 3برابر طول تحصیل میگم.
> استان خراسان شمالی.


نه متاسفانه پزشکی مشهد نمیشه اما بزنش

----------


## Blackfire747

> نه متاسفانه پزشکی مشهد نمیشه اما بزنش


عزیزم خراسان شمالی نه رضوی.
بجنورد نه مشهد.
با تشکر

----------


## artim

> عزیزم خراسان شمالی نه رضوی.
> بجنورد نه مشهد.
> با تشکر


بجنوردم نمیشه متاسفانه 
اما باز هم بزن و شهرستان ها کوچک هم بزن

----------


## آن شرلی

> بجنوردم نمیشه متاسفانه 
> اما باز هم بزن و شهرستان ها کوچک هم بزن


میخوام پزشکی و دندان تعهددار رو بعد از داروسازیها بزنم . نظرتون؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> میخوام پزشکی و دندان تعهددار رو بعد از داروسازیها بزنم . نظرتون؟؟؟


اگه به دارو علاقه دارین خوبه

----------


## آن شرلی

> اگه به دارو علاقه دارین خوبه


بیشتر به پزشکی علاقه دارم ولی خب ترجیح میدم دارو بدون تعهد بخونم تا پزشکی تعهددار!!! 
مدت تعهد داروسازی چقدره ( سهمیه بومی تعهددار)؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> بیشتر به پزشکی علاقه دارم ولی خب ترجیح میدم دارو بدون تعهد بخونم تا پزشکی تعهددار!!! 
> مدت تعهد داروسازی چقدره ( سهمیه بومی تعهددار)؟؟؟


دارو تعهد رو که زده تعهد ها معمولا دو برابر یا سه برابر زمان تحصیل هست اگه سه برابر حساب کنیم 18 سال میشه

----------


## mo.n

این رشته های بومی تعهد دار هر چی که باشه از پرستاری و بینایی و علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره پزشکیه الکی که نیست بعدم الان پزشکای عمومی زیادی داریم که بیکارن این تعهد داری مطمینی بیکار نیستی حقوقشم قطعا از رشته های دیگه بهتره من که بعد پزشکیای بدون تعهد اینا رو میزنم

----------


## SHERWEAN

> این رشته های بومی تعهد دار هر چی که باشه از پرستاری و بینایی و علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره پزشکیه الکی که نیست بعدم الان پزشکای عمومی زیادی داریم که بیکارن این تعهد داری مطمینی بیکار نیستی حقوقشم قطعا از رشته های دیگه بهتره من که بعد پزشکیای بدون تعهد اینا رو میزنم


من اون فرم تعهد رو دیدم و توش چیزی از استخدام ننوشته. بلکه شما فقط تعهد میدین که بعد ۷ سال تحصیل، ۲۱ سال برای وزارت بهداشت کار کنید و اونا مختارن که برای مناطق محروم از شما کار بکشن. بعد ۲۱ سال هم شما آزاد میشی و تازه اون موقع هست که با مدرکتون برید جایی استخدام بشین. در واقع وزارت بهداشت تعهدی به شما نمیده.

----------


## drmoslem

> من اون فرم تعهد رو دیدم و توش چیزی از استخدام ننوشته. بلکه شما فقط تعهد میدین که بعد ۷ سال تحصیل، ۲۱ سال برای وزارت بهداشت کار کنید و اونا مختارن که برای مناطق محروم از شما کار بکشن. بعد ۲۱ سال هم شما آزاد میشی و تازه اون موقع هست که با مدرکتون برید جایی استخدام بشین. در واقع وزارت بهداشت تعهدی به شما نمیده.


پس بدرد نمی خوره 
اگه کسی بتونه 1 سال دیگه بخونه حداقل 20 سال جلو میوفته چون نوشته تخصص نمی تونن امتحان بدن
پزشک عمومی که درامد اون چنانی ندارن 
درضمن ارزش پزشک الان به تخصص و فوق تخصص هست که بعد از 20 سال دیگه عمرا بشه گرفت اونم با اون شرایط 
کسانی که میرن باید قید تخصص و فوق تخصص و .. مطب و.. بزنن

----------


## SHERWEAN

بچه‌ها باید ببینن که الویت‌شون چیه دیگه. الویت‌شون گرفتن تخصص و زدن مطب و پول درآوردنه یا این که با علاقه‌ای که به طبابت دارن، می‌خوان مردم گوشه گوشه‌ی این سرزمین خدمت کنن و خودشون رو وقف این کار مقدس کنن.
ولی مطمئنا از دید اقتصادی به صرفه نیست.

----------


## drmoslem

بچه ها من میگم هیچ وقت نمیشه دانش یه تخصص رو با یه عمومی مقایسه کرد
امتحان تخصص خیلی سخته
مجبورن تمام درسهای مهم 7 سال رو بخونن
من کتابها شون رو دیدم هاریسون 4000 صفحهای طب داخلی یکشون هست واقعا کتاب محشری هست

ولی اگه کسی به قول دوستم قصد خدمت داره یا علی ..
ولی خوب فکر هاتون رو بکنین 
من اگه باشم که میگم خیلی راههای دیگه ای وجود داره برای خدمت حتما مجبور نیستین خودتون رو محدود کنین 
ولی همیشه شرایط تعیین می کنه هر فرد باید شرایط خودش رو بسنجه

----------


## Amin 95

آقا جمع بندی این تاپیک
مثل رشته های بورسیه ارتش وبقیه اله
در ازای تعهد خدمت 
تعهد استخدام هم میدن یا نه؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> این رشته های بومی تعهد دار هر چی که باشه از پرستاری و بینایی و علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره پزشکیه الکی که نیست بعدم الان پزشکای عمومی زیادی داریم که بیکارن این تعهد داری مطمینی بیکار نیستی حقوقشم قطعا از رشته های دیگه بهتره من که بعد پزشکیای بدون تعهد اینا رو میزنم


بله.دقیقا..شما فرضا دندون فارغ التحصیل شدی راحت با ماشین وزارت بهداشت که در اختیارت میزارن میری منطقه محروم عصر هم بر میگردونی و میتونی تو شهر خودت مطب بزنی و کسب درآمد داشته باشی

----------


## SHERWEAN

> بله.دقیقا..شما فرضا دندون فارغ التحصیل شدی راحت با ماشین وزارت بهداشت که در اختیارت میزارن میری منطقه محروم عصر هم بر میگردونی و میتونی تو شهر خودت مطب بزنی و کسب درآمد داشته باشی


دوست عزیز اجازه‌ی زدن مطب رو ندارن. دفترچه رو بخونید.
بر فرض محال که مطب بزنن، شما آخرین باری که رفتی مطب پزشک عمومی کی بود؟

----------


## Amin 95

قبل میلاد :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دوست عزیز اجازه‌ی زدن مطب رو ندارن. دفترچه رو بخونید.
> بر فرض محال که مطب بزنن، شما آخرین باری که رفتی مطب پزشک عمومی کی بود؟


داش با کیلینیکا ک میشه کار کرد

----------


## drmoslem

> داش با کیلینیکا ک میشه کار کرد


بدون مدرک که بهت کار نمیدن
مدرک بعد از گذروندن تعهد یعنی 21 سال بهت میدن
این کارو کردن تا پزشک ها و..تو مناطق محروم فقط خدمت کنن

----------


## ...Rahim...

آقا منطقه 1 باشی که دیگه از این داستانا نیست درسته ؟

----------


## drmoslem

> آقا منطقه 1 باشی که دیگه از این داستانا نیست درسته ؟



بستگی داره خودت کد رشته متطقه محروم تعهدی رو انتخاب کنی یا نه 
اگه انتخاب کنی این داستانا وجود داره

----------


## drmoslem

بچه ها من حاضرم تعهد 21 سال رو بدم 
ولی این که نوشته نمیتونن ادامه تحصیل بدن واقعا شرط خیلی سنگینی هست یعنی قید تخصص و فوق تخصص اصلا نمی تونم بزنم

----------


## ...Rahim...

> بستگی داره خودت کد رشته متطقه محروم تعهدی رو انتخاب کنی یا نه 
> اگه انتخاب کنی این داستانا وجود داره


من همون پزشکی روزانه نیم سال اول رو میزنم دیگه ... یعنی منظورت اینه که بستگی به شهرش داره ؟

----------


## drmoslem

> من همون پزشکی روزانه نیم سال اول رو میزنم دیگه ... یعنی منظورت اینه که بستگی به شهرش داره ؟


نه هر شهر مثلا شیراز هم روزانه داره هم پردیس خود گردان هم تعهد سه برایر خدمت 
که روزانه و پردیس از این داستانا نداره
ولی تعهدی ها خیلی باید مواظب شرایطش باشی

----------


## مریم گلی

به نظرتون من با3500 منطقه 3 قبول میشم؟؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بله.دقیقا..شما فرضا دندون فارغ التحصیل شدی راحت با ماشین وزارت بهداشت که در اختیارت میزارن میری منطقه محروم عصر هم بر میگردونی و میتونی تو شهر خودت مطب بزنی و کسب درآمد داشته باشی


با يه فيزيوتراپ ميحرفيدم گف يککي از پزشکا که تعهد داشت بهش اجازه اجازه مطب نميدادن. تخصص هم بود.

----------


## Sara prs

دوستان ...!
پزشکی و دندان تعهدی قابل درکه. :Yahoo (105): 
ولی میشه یکی توضیح بده تو داروسازی ب چی تعهد میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113): 
مرسی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Saeedt

> دوستان ...!
> پزشکی و دندان تعهدی قابل درکه.
> ولی میشه یکی توضیح بده تو داروسازی ب چی تعهد میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مرسی


*من هم همین سوال رو دارم و اینکه برا همین تعهدی ها هر کی باید استان خودش رو انتخاب کنه درسته؟ یعنی استان محل سکونتش رو؟؟*

----------


## Sara prs

> *من هم همین سوال رو دارم و اینکه برا همین تعهدی ها هر کی باید استان خودش رو انتخاب کنه درسته؟ یعنی استان محل سکونتش رو؟؟*


اره فكر كنم تعهدي فقط بومي داره.....

----------


## Sara prs

> دوستان ...!
> پزشکی و دندان تعهدی قابل درکه.
> ولی میشه یکی توضیح بده تو داروسازی ب چی تعهد میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مرسی


UP

----------


## babak1388

کلا کسی خبر داره حقوق پزشک عمومی با تعهد حداقل و حداکثر ، حدودا چقدره؟

*یک جا صحبت از حداکثر 3 میلیون تومن میشه!
**یه جای دیگه صحبت از 5 تا 13 میلیون میشه!

حالا کدوم یکی از اینا درسته؟

*اگه حداکثر 3 میلیون درست باشه که کلا مفتش گرونه! یه مهندس صنایع که تو پیام نور خونده، تو یه شرکت خصوصی با 5 سال سابقه 2 میلیون میگیره! چکاریه بریم پزشکی؟

----------


## white

ببخشید کسی میتونه بگه پردیس خودگردان و ظرفیت مازاد چه فرقی با تعهد وزارت بهداشت داره؟

----------


## sinae2011

> ببخشید کسی میتونه بگه پردیس خودگردان و ظرفیت مازاد چه فرقی با تعهد وزارت بهداشت داره؟


پردیس و مازاد شهریه سنگین میگیرن و تعهدی هم نداری اما تعهد وازارت بهداشت به میزان تحصیل سه برابر باید تعهد بدی مثلا 7 سال میخونی 21 سال تعهد داری اما مثل بچه های روزانه هستی و پول نمیدی کلا یه جور برده داریه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## fantom

مگه مازاد همون ظرفیت های خالی و اضافی نیست ؟ اگه اره خب پس باید جز دولتی حساب شه دیگه

----------


## sinae2011

> مگه مازاد همون ظرفیت های خالی و اضافی نیست ؟ اگه اره خب پس باید جز دولتی حساب شه دیگه


نه مازاد هم عین بین الملل پول میگیرن یه جوری این مازاد راه انداختن که هزینه دانشگاه رو تا کمی جبران کنه وگرنه مریض که نیستن یه جا روزانه یه جا مازاد بزارن

----------


## mehrab98

اقا حقوقشو بگید.....

----------


## mehdi.m

تعهد 3 برابر دوران تحصیل باید در بوم گزینش شده خدمت کنید.حقوقش حدود 30 درصد از حقوق سایر کارکنان کمتره.تا 1.5 برابر دوران تحصیل حق ادامه تحصیل ندارید.قابل خرید هم نیست
مازاد هم همون بین الملل هست که به علت مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بعضی دانشگاه ها اسمش عوض شده
سوال دیگه ای بود درخدمتم

----------


## mehrab98

> تعهد 3 برابر دوران تحصیل باید در بوم گزینش شده خدمت کنید.حقوقش حدود 30 درصد از حقوق سایر کارکنان کمتره.تا 1.5 برابر دوران تحصیل حق ادامه تحصیل ندارید.قابل خرید هم نیست
> مازاد هم همون بین الملل هست که به علت مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای بعضی دانشگاه ها اسمش عوض شده
> سوال دیگه ای بود درخدمتم


شما خودتون تعهدی هستین؟؟

30 درصد از مثلا اگه پزشکی هستی از پزشکای بدون تعهد؟؟ یا کمتر از پرستار حتی!؟؟ حدودا برای یه دکتر عمومی چقد میشه؟؟؟ مثلا اگه تعهدی ایران بخونه؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
چون تو مناطق محروم کار میکنن باید حقوق کمتر بگیرن؟؟ جالبه.

----------


## babak1388

> تعهد 3 برابر دوران تحصیل باید در بوم گزینش شده خدمت کنید.حقوقش حدود 30 درصد از حقوق سایر کارکنان کمتره.تا 1.5 برابر دوران تحصیل حق ادامه تحصیل ندارید.قابل خرید هم نیست


پس احتمالا حدود 1 میلیون هست دیگه :Yahoo (39): 
پرستارا 1.5~2 تومن بگیرن، ولی به پزشک 1 میلیون بدن؟ :Yahoo (21): 

من کلا دارم بیخیال دانشگاه و درس میشم!
*یه راننده سایپا وانت(از این آبی ها) ماهی 2.5 میلیون حقوقشه!*

----------


## mehdi.m

> پس احتمالا حدود 1 میلیون هست دیگه
> پرستارا 1.5~2 تومن بگیرن، ولی به پزشک 1 میلیون بدن؟
> 
> من کلا دارم بیخیال دانشگاه و درس میشم!
> *یه راننده سایپا وانت(از این آبی ها) ماهی 2.5 میلیون حقوقشه!*


وضعیت حقوق همه دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی متفاوته که برمیگرده بخ تیپ بنذی وزارت بهداشت.محل خدمت.آنکال بودن یا نبودن.معاونت درمان یا بهداشت و.....
اما در مجموع اگه بخام حدودی بگم برا 3تا رشته حقوقش از 4 تومن هست تا 10 تومن

----------


## mehdi.m

> شما خودتون تعهدی هستین؟؟
> 
> 30 درصد از مثلا اگه پزشکی هستی از پزشکای بدون تعهد؟؟ یا کمتر از پرستار حتی!؟؟ حدودا برای یه دکتر عمومی چقد میشه؟؟؟ مثلا اگه تعهدی ایران بخونه؟؟؟
> 
> چون تو مناطق محروم کار میکنن باید حقوق کمتر بگیرن؟؟ جالبه.


نه مهراب جان.30 درصد کمتر از سایر پزشکان!!.گفتم توی پست بالا خیلی متغیره حقوق ها اما از 4تومن تا 10 تومن
مثلا ما توی کارکنان عادی که تو ی بیمارستان کار میکنن ممکنه 5تومن تفاوت حقوق داشته باشیم!

----------


## m a h s a

بدیش همینه که نمیشه بلافاصله ادامه تحصیل داد

----------


## m a h s a

> نه مهراب جان.30 درصد کمتر از سایر پزشکان!!.گفتم توی پست بالا خیلی متغیره حقوق ها اما از 4تومن تا 10 تومن
> مثلا ما توی کارکنان عادی که تو ی بیمارستان کار میکنن ممکنه 5تومن تفاوت حقوق داشته باشیم!


چرا باید حقوق کمتری بگیرن؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> چرا باید حقوق کمتری بگیرن؟؟


چون حکم وظیفه دارن.بلافاصله استخدام میشن و برای آقایون معافیت دایم صادر میشه

----------


## m a h s a

> چون حکم وظیفه دارن.بلافاصله استخدام میشن و برای آقایون معافیت دایم صادر میشه


یعنی ممکنه هر نقطه ای از کشور بفرستن ادمو؟؟؟

----------


## m a h s a

@mehdi.m
شما تعهدی هستین؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> @mehdi.m
> شما تعهدی هستین؟؟


نوچ خداروشکر :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

> چون حکم وظیفه دارن.بلافاصله استخدام میشن و برای آقایون معافیت دایم صادر میشه


محراب هستم  :Yahoo (1):  اقای دکتر معافیت دائم یعنی دیگه حتی دوره طرح هم ک جای سربازیه ندارن؟؟

----------


## mehrab98

> یعنی ممکنه هر نقطه ای از کشور بفرستن ادمو؟؟؟


فقط تو همون استانی ک قبول میشی... مثلا من که تهرانم اگه تعهدی ایران برم مناطق محروم تهران میرم...  :Yahoo (21):  ... نمیدونم دقیقا تو تهران کجا میشه شاید اسلام شهر رباط کریم و ...

----------


## fantom

اقن طرح هنوز امسال تصویب شده 

شحا چطور از حقوق پزشکانش خبر دارین؟؟؟  

کدوم منبع رسمی این حرفو زده؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> محراب هستم  اقای دکتر معافیت دائم یعنی دیگه حتی دوره طرح هم ک جای سربازیه ندارن؟؟


عععع.ببخشید :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (9): 
اره دیگه خدمت نداره.بین الملل و تعهدی خدمت ندارن

----------


## mehdi.m

> اقن طرح هنوز امسال تصویب شده 
> 
> شحا چطور از حقوق پزشکانش خبر دارین؟؟؟  
> 
> کدوم منبع رسمی این حرفو زده؟


از پارسال دارن نیرو میگیرن
در مورد حقوق همه رشته های علوم پزشکی هم توی پست های بالا مفصلا توضیح دادم

----------

